# Marble Wall / Floor Grout Maintenance ?



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Have a customer that has a custom marble shower installed about 10 yrs ago that needs maintenance. 

Its in good shape other than the lower course or two (12 x 12 marble) - the grout is loose / falling out in a few places. The wall / floor joint is just beginning to show a crack a bit. The customer does remember the Hydroban - blue being installed - so its a good install.

There is only grout in all joints now. No caulk in the corners or floor / wall seam.

I've done a lot of maint to ceramic tile, regrout and silicone the seams.

What about on this marble that is white with a black seam ? I intend to remove what grout is loose with my Fein MM and regrout the wall joints with modified grout. 

What about the wall / floor joint ? Same maint with my MM and regrout only where needed. Should I caulk the floor / wall joint with silicone too even though there is none there now or just leave it grout ?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Caulk change of plane seams with 100% silicone.

Clean the entire shower and reseal:
http://www2.dupont.com/Stone_Tech_Professional/en_US/products/clean/stone_tile_cleaner.html
http://www2.dupont.com/Stone_Tech_Professional/en_US/products/Protect/heavy_duty_sealer.html


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Appreciate it Angus. I think I can sell some addl apps in the bath too with the tech info you provided. I just worry about marble ? I think the DuPont stuff covers it. 

Just to clarify - the wall corners and especially the floor / wall corner - clean out and silicone only or repack with the 1/8 - 3/16 grout joint like the original install then silicone ?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Use a good silicone in corners like ColorSil or Latisil. They can closely match the grout color.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks. I'm going by the tile dist later today. They have what you mentioned.


----------

